# E885.9



## laurabee (Nov 24, 2008)

Defined as "Fall from other slipping, tripping, or stumbling" in the ICD-9. It has a footnote under it that says " Fall on moving sidewalk" so the director of billing at my company is of the opinion that a fall in sports (patient "went to make a save [in a soccer game] missed the ball and fell and landed on his right wrist") would not constitute an E885.9 since the patient didn't fall from a moving sidewalk. I was under the impression that the footnote under the description means that it *includes* falling from a moving sidewalk but is not limited to it. It states "other slipping, tripping or stumbling". I've been using E885.9 on falls where the patient slips, trips, or falls on same level because it sort of applies to every fall that is not more specific (falling from curbs, stairs, etc.), just where the patient loses footing or balance, trips, slips on a level plane. She is thinking it's better described by E888.9 (unspecified fall, fall NOS). Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## mbort (Nov 24, 2008)

I think YOU are correct.  I just so happen to have a "fall from snow ski's" today that led me right to that very same code.  The e885.9 is not limited to a moving sidewalk.


----------



## mstenochs (Nov 25, 2008)

I also agree that you are using the correct diagnosis. The footnote does not limit to but also includes.


----------

